# flag on uniform



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, I have a new jobshirt for my FD paid for personally so I can customize it myself, I got it embroidered yesterday and I have 3 patches I would like to put on it but recently thought about putting a flag on it also, what my question is...where does the flag go? and what way does it face? I have been told it goes on the right arm and the stars face forward because it symbolizes the flag moving in the wind and us moving forward...anyone have any input on this?           
(I searched and couldn't find anything on this subject, if there is a thread like this out there sorry and please point me in the right direction)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2008)

The flag can go on either arm, but the stars (blue part) must face to the front of you as you're wearing.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 30, 2008)

The above info is correct.


On another note... 4 patches on one shirt??? Wee bit extreme eh?


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

so like this? this would be on my right arm.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> so like this? this would be on my right arm.



Yes. (need 10 characters)


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 30, 2008)

To echo AK, four patches is extreme (plus the embroidery). 

We're not going for flair:





The more professional/uniform you look, the more confidence you give your patients and the more respect other healthcare providers will give you. Do your best to give the impression of a solid, intelligent, level-headed, balanced, professional healthcare provider, not adventure and rescue and patriotism (not that there's anything wrong with those). Think of how most competent doctors or even nurses dress (outside of the pediatrics department).


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> The above info is correct.
> 
> 
> On another note... 4 patches on one shirt??? Wee bit extreme eh?



well I'm going to have the flag on my right arm, and below that a nice emt firefighter maltese cross star of life patch thing that isn't big at all, then on the left side my FD company patch and below that I'm thinking of putting a small 9/11 memorial patch


----------



## PeteBlair (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a link to a website on flag rules.  The section covering patches is about halfway down the page. http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagetiq.html#1


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> well I'm going to have the flag on my right arm, and below that a nice emt firefighter maltese cross star of life patch thing that isn't big at all, then on the left side my FD company patch and below that I'm thinking of putting a small 9/11 memorial patch


Given your name... I'm not shocked. 

I had a 9/11 sticker on my helmet, back in the day. and I've got one on my car... I don't see a need to have a patch. In fact, I wouldn't wear ANY generic patches on a jobshirt except for state certs. If you have a ProBoard FF patch, that would probably be cool... but why put a Galls Special patch on your jobshirt... do you want to look like a TV Ambulance Driver?

I've got NO patches on my job shirts... I've got one with some embroidery I don't like, though, so I'm probably going to put a state EMT patch over the left chest embroidery.
My "work" jobshirt has NO patches or embroidery. Both of my vollie squad jobshirts have a station-specific logo on them, and my name.


----------



## seanm028 (May 1, 2008)

> "(j) No part of the flag should ever be used as a costume or athletic uniform.  However, *a flag patch may be affixed to the uniform of military personnel, firemen, policemen, and members of patriotic organizations.* The flag represents a living country and is itself considered a living thing. Therefore, the lapel flag pin being a replica, should be worn on the left lapel near the heart."



As for the reversed flags, the original reason (because there's a good chance someone will eventually ask you why your flag is "backwards") was because the patch is supposed to be oriented as if it were a flag being flown from your body.  If you were rushing into battle, the stars would be towards the front (normal orientation on the left arm, reversed on the right arm).  The only time it would be normally oriented on your right arm/reversed on your left arm would be if you were running backwards, i.e. retreating from battle.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 1, 2008)

Who would you trust more?

This guy?
http://www.ussyellowsubmarine.com/Subpics/uniform.jpg


Or these two?
http://www.trapuzzanos.com/graphics/uniform-fire_ems1.jpg


Seriously....
(I know the first is extreme, but still valid...guy with a lot of patches and patriotism or guy who looked like a medical person.)


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 1, 2008)

Seriously folks, whom are you really try to impress? Remember the public does not know what EMT/IO/PQRST is?. Also have you ever noticed the higher the level of education and knowledge, the less one attempts to prove anything with patches, stickers, lights and sirens? 

Do you see a surgeon wearing patches, most likely they barely even have a name tag.. they have nothing to prove to anyone!

Here's a hint.. its called professionalism, impress others by your knowledge and demonstration of your talents. They will ask you what you are without having to wear placards and billboards.... Whackers are a disgrace to the profession.


----------



## Jango (May 1, 2008)

I have to agree with Rid, are you an EMT or a member of NASCAR pit crew?


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 1, 2008)

Jango said:


> I have to agree with Rid, are you an EMT or a member of NASCAR pit crew?



I am a firefighter/EMT although it would be cool to be in a NASCAR pit crew...hmm..


----------



## Jango (May 1, 2008)

Hell yea!  They get treated like rock stars!  And in their job its perfectly appropriate at times to use a hammer and duct tape on your patient....


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 1, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> I am a firefighter/EMT although it would be cool to be in a NASCAR pit crew...hmm..



You can be a professional FF/EMT. You can look freaking sharp and wear patches for both. But you start adding on multiple patches and you lose credibility even as a firefighter. Look at the link I put in my previous post. That guy looks sharp. I'd want him helping me. I'd give him respect.


----------



## BossyCow (May 1, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> I am a firefighter/EMT although it would be cool to be in a NASCAR pit crew...hmm..



Doesn't the NASCAR pit crew get paid for product endorsement for those patches they wear? I'll wear more patches if they pay me to!


----------



## jordanfstop (May 3, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> As for the reversed flags, the original reason (because there's a good chance someone will eventually ask you why your flag is "backwards") was because the patch is supposed to be oriented as if it were a flag being flown from your body.  If you were rushing into battle, the stars would be towards the front (normal orientation on the left arm, reversed on the right arm).  The only time it would be normally oriented on your right arm/reversed on your left arm would be if you were running backwards, i.e. retreating from battle.



As well as according to the US flag code the union (field of stars) should always be closest to your heart, as it is on the right arm/'reversed field' flag. (Note: many states and cities have ordinances pertaining to the use of the flag; you may wish to contact the Attorney General of your state or the City Attorney's office regarding this matter.] If you are planning to wear only one patch, it is recommended that you wear a "left" flag on your left sleeve.)


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 3, 2008)

That might have been meant for flags that are displayed on the chest, as well as flags being flown behind a speaker.


----------



## Arkymedic (May 3, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> ok, I have a new jobshirt for my FD paid for personally so I can customize it myself, I got it embroidered yesterday and I have 3 patches I would like to put on it but recently thought about putting a flag on it also, what my question is...where does the flag go? and what way does it face? I have been told it goes on the right arm and the stars face forward because it symbolizes the flag moving in the wind and us moving forward...anyone have any input on this?
> (I searched and couldn't find anything on this subject, if there is a thread like this out there sorry and please point me in the right direction)


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 4, 2008)

In my "other" job I hang tons of flag decals on police, fire, and ems cars and trucks. I always found it easy to remember. Stars always forward or first. The exception to the rule would be if for example the "decal" has a pole to it. then it can fly either way but only if there is a pole otherwise stars first.


----------



## mikie (May 4, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> As for the reversed flags, the original reason (because there's a good chance someone will eventually ask you why your flag is "backwards") was because the patch is supposed to be oriented as if it were a flag being flown from your body.  If you were rushing into battle, the stars would be towards the front (normal orientation on the left arm, reversed on the right arm).  The only time it would be normally oriented on your right arm/reversed on your left arm would be if you were running backwards, i.e. retreating from battle.



Wow-I never knew that.  That explains why on military aircrafts, such as Air Force One, it's "backwards" on the starboard side.  

Cool!


----------



## medic8613 (May 9, 2008)

I haven't read many of the posts, but I can tell you this much: It does not matter what arm it goes on, and the stars can face either way. As long as it is not upside down it is proper "flag etiquette." The stars facing forward is a pretty new thing, and contrary to tradition. As the name, "reverse field flag" would suggest, it is the reverse of what has traditionally been done. Its done no so it looks like the flag is charging forward instead of going the other way.


----------

